# What guage do you use for doves?



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

*What guage do you use for doves?*​
122455.81%201330.23%1612.33%2800.00%410.36.98%10 24.65%


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

What guage?


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

I use a 20 gauge most of the time but on occasion use a 410 gauge if the shots are under 25 yards.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

the 10. but its a swingable sxs and i reload shells with 1 1/2 oz of 7 1/2's goin about 1450 or so to make it close to like shooting steel. doves are great practice for ducks.
when we plan on shootin alot then ill take one of the 12's or the 16.


----------



## brownitsdown (Aug 13, 2006)

I use a 20ga but it seemed to me that i was just knocking feathers off the birds so i took my buddys 12 and dropped teh first bird that flew over.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

I use a skeet load of either 8's or 9's with a 7/8th ounce load in 20 gauge. I use Improved cylender, modified and full choke depending on how the birds are working.

Bob A.


----------



## deadeye06 (Aug 6, 2006)

12 guage works great with improved cylinder


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Guage isn't the big question...choke and shell selection are most important.

I like 8 shot (1 1/8 oz) with an IC choke.


----------

